# Wales honours: Libyan Mahdi Jibani MBE for medical and interfaith work



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2012)

A doctor warned not to return to his native Libya while Col Gaddafi was in power has been honoured for 29 years of medical work in north Wales and promotion of interfaith understanding.

Mahdi Jibani, based in Anglesey, is given an MBE in the New Year Honours.

He was a newly-qualified doctor in the UK for training when his ex-diplomat father rang to tell him not to return.

The medic, now 60, said his family were worried he would be arrested for his opposition to the Gaddafi regime.

He said: "Like a lot of Libyans, I stayed away because of Gaddafi."

I'm humbled by the fact my colleagues and people who work around me must have put in a submission to recognise the work we do in Bangor?

Then in his late 20s, Dr Jibani had qualified as a doctor a year before moving to the UK for training in intensive care medicine.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-20857039


----------



## hotchop (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr Jibani was my mums' consultant for years, before she died. He is truly a wonderful man


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2013)

And I never knew there was a King Idris before Gaddafi, cos I'd never really thought about it.  And how odd - Idris being a Welsh name unless I'm very much mistaken!


----------

